# Greetings



## jkris

What greeting words are there in Tagalog such as for eg Hello, Goodbye, How are you? etc

Also what manner-like words are their in Tagalog such as for eg Bless, Thankyou, Please, You're Welcome etc


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

Hello - hoi (informal)
Mabuhay (formal)

Good-bye = paalam

Thank-you = salamat

You're welcome = walang anuman

How are you? = kamusta?

Good morning = magandang umaga

To be polite, for example when talking to elders add 'po'..for example:

Paalam po, magandang umaga po, walang anuman po.

As for please, the word for please is a pre-fix that goes before verbs...for example: *pa*-abot - please pas
*pa*-hiram - can i please borrow
*pa*-hengi - can i please have

I don't really know how to explain it really well but basically that's it. Hope that was of some help.


----------



## jkris

Salamat po =]
Nag-aral ako ng tagalog ng mabuti pero kulang pa.
Natatuto ako ng basic tagalog muna.
I see you are from the Sunshine State in Australia. Tagalog is very hard to speak and I have a strong Aussie accent which doesn't help 
Magandang Hapon, maraming salamat po!


----------



## romelako

"Magandang" + Time of day = "Good <Time of day>"

Magandang umaga = good morning
Magandang hapon = good afternoon
Magandang tanghali = good afternoon (literally means "lunch time")
Magandang gabi = good evening

You can use "po" if you want to be very polite, "ho," if you know the person, but still want to be respectful.


----------



## niernier

Kumusta is actually our way of saying hi or hello, and is more commonly used as a rhetorical "how are you?" Hi and Hello are borrowed terms in Filipino so it is also common to hear Filipinos say these English greetings. 

There are a number of ways to say goodbye in Filipino. A polite way to say goodbye to someone older than you is, "Sige po, paalam." Among your colleagues or friends, you can say "Sige, mauna na ako"(I'll be going first) , "Sige, Ingat"(Take care) or "Sige, bukas ulit"(Tomorrow again). Note also that sige is from the Spanish word sigue, meaning follow. In Filipino, it means, "go ahead". Just a plain "Sige" can also be used to say Goodbye, more like "Okay..Bye."


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

Ah ganon ba? Yea the sunshine state, wag kang mag alala, I have an australian accent too since i'm only half filipino and I grew up here..pero hindi bale, it just takes practice.


----------

